# ROTP at 23



## ROTP-Hopeful (26 Apr 2021)

Hey guys, I'm in a bit of a unique position here. I already finished a BSc in Physics from the University of Calgary. I'm looking to do a second bachelor's degree in engineering at RMC through the ROTP at 23 years of age. Now, is this something that is possible given my circumstances? Also, can I hope for any transfer credits from my previous degree?


----------



## jman579 (26 Apr 2021)

Honestly I have no idea, but the best thing that you could do is call a recruiter, and they will be able to answer all of your questions. If you are going to apply, start your application asap as the recruitment process for RMC can take upwards of 8 months.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (26 Apr 2021)

The first question that needs answering is - what occupation do you want in the CAF.  Second question - would your present undergraduate degree be acceptable for the occupation that you want.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Apr 2021)

ROTP-Hopeful said:


> Hey guys, I'm in a bit of a unique position here. I already finished a BSc in Physics from the University of Calgary. I'm looking to do a second bachelor's degree in engineering at RMC through the ROTP at 23 years of age. Now, is this something that is possible given my circumstances? Also, can I hope for any transfer credits from my previous degree?



I agree, you need to talk to a recruiter, but why not do a Masters?






						Graduate studies programmes offered
					

A list of the Graduate Studies programmes offered by the Royal Military College of Canada (RMC).




					www.rmc-cmr.ca


----------



## Lumber (28 Apr 2021)

Why are you looking to get a second degree at RMC? What is your underlying motivation?:
a. You want a career in the forces;
b. You want to get extra education (a free one to boot);
c. both.

If it's a, then it really depends on what trade you chose. If you want to join as a trade that doesn't even require an engineering degree, then they are likely to say no. Why would we pay for you to get a degree when you already have one that is acceptable for your desired trade? You can be a Pilot or an NWO with a physics degree.

If it's b, then sure, you can apply for a trade that _requires _an engineering degree, which would make you eligible for ROTP. The engineer program at RMC is really really good,. But RMC is more than just a degree program, it's also a leadership and professional development program. Even if you get credits toward your engineering degree, you're _likely _going to still have to do all 4 years, you might just have a lighter schedule than the other engineering student. 

That all being said, if you heart isn't into eventually having a military career, than I would ask that you not pursue ROTP. Don't take a spot away from someone who really wants to make a career out of it. I had a classmate who did all 4 years, graduated from RMC and was commissioned as an officer, then immediately released from the forces even before leaving the school, and just paid the government $80k. His family had money, he just wanted the quality of education and reputation that can come with having an RMC degree.


----------



## Underway (28 Apr 2021)

I did ROTP at 36 for Engineering.  I also had a BSc.  But I did not do RMC.  This is my experience.  Your mileage and goals may vary.

What trade are you planning on doing? Many of them accept Physics as a degree.  Recruiting Group will not pay for an engineering degree if your degree is already acceptable for the trade you are applying for.

For example, both Naval Engineering Officer trades accept physics majors into the trade.

If an Engineering degree is important then I would not recommend RMC for a second degree (unless you have a specific specialization in mind like Nuclear Engineering).  Two reasons for this.  You already have a degree and adaptation to RMC life will be ... challenging.  You've lived as a student, ran your own life, and paid your own bills.  Going to a place that tells you when to get up, when to do homework etc.. may grate on you.  You'll also have to live in a residence which may or may not be important to you.

Secondly, RMC will likely NOT give you many credits from your previous degree.  The engineering program is not super flexible (accreditation and military requirements fence them).  Going to a civilian university will likely give you all those math, chemistry, and electricity course credits.  This means you can take minimal courses for a full-time student, or finish early and get on with your career. 

Going back to your old university has two added advantages. You are already "accepted" to that school.  Getting a double major at your old school instead of trying to get accepted at a new school is much easier.  As well any course credits they give you will likely be the same course code or you don't have to do the leg work to see if they are acceptable as the school does those comparisons all the time.

In my case statistics, all my chemistries and my electives counted.  My math did not which was fine as after 19 years I was glad to relearn my Calculus.

Again, my opinion.  However, the first step as stated by many above is to talk to a recruiter and narrow down your choices.  If you don't need engineering to do the trade don't worry. You'll be trained up.  Some of the best engineers I work with have Physics degrees.  They really understand RF and this extremely valuable in my trade.


----------



## PilotAPP_2021 (28 Apr 2021)

Underway said:


> Going back to your old university has two added advantages. You are already "accepted" to that school.  Getting a double major at your old school instead of trying to get accepted at a new school is much easier.  As well any course credits they give you will likely be the same course code or you don't have to do the leg work to see if they are acceptable as the school does those comparisons all the time.


Unfortunately, my understanding is that ROTP no longer has a civilian university option, except for certain situations like nursing which they don't have a program for at rmc


----------



## Underway (29 Apr 2021)

That would be new and surprising, given DND's preference for a wide range of experience in officer educational backgrounds, and the backfill options for dropouts usually come via ROTP Civi U 2nd and 3rd-years.

Either way I expect the original poster will find that their Physics Degree is acceptable to almost every trade they want to apply for.  DEO is the most likely option.  

Talk to a recruiter!  They will know the lay of the land as it currently stands!


----------



## PilotAPP_2021 (29 Apr 2021)

Underway said:


> That would be new


Yea it only stopped being an option for the 2020 school year I believe, or maybe the one before that. And it’s not clear when or if it will return, they made the change before the pandemic existed so we will have to see.


----------

